
ECMAScript 6 destructuring gotcha - nzakas
https://www.nczonline.net/blog/2015/10/ecmascript-6-destructuring-gotcha/
======
tlb
I wonder if the author is confused about this: "This syntax is a bit
confusing, as it's the opposite of the name-value pair syntax of object
literals."

It's not the opposite at all. In all cases, between braces, it's "key :
value".

